# Texas Rags



## dacaller (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm new to the sport of snow goose hunting.
My question is what to do when the ground is frozen and you have 300 rags to put out?
Also I have 100 full body canadian decoys as well as shells and a couple hundred silohettes. Can I put them in the spread as well and not cause the snows to flair?
I'm currently in the process of putting together an e-caller, Does anyone have a favorite cd that I should purchase?


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

A mason bit and a cordless drill do wonders on frozen ground, I've also used a couple punches that I liked. You just have to find the right size drill bit or punch for the decoys you are using.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Why would you want to go thru the hassle of hauling all those decoys out,setting them up,and then picking them up to only use them for drawing power? Seems like ALOT of extra work for nothing to gain. Those 300 white decoys will have more drawing power than the dark ones. Plus,using fullbody canadas and then rags for snows just makes the rags look even worse than they already do. JMHO.

Alex


----------



## rdneibch (Apr 22, 2006)

i second the drill. take an extra battery if you have one. i have the hunting snows cd and snow slayer and like them both. i would go with the rags and the fb's and not mess with the silo's. i would also suggest if you get 1 or 2 in range take them, don't wait on the rest of the flock or say 1 more pass. they usually don't give you one.be prepared to be addicted and spend all of your money on more decoys.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

And remember, honker decoys are not allowable in the spring.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> honker decoys are not allowable in the spring.


Huh?? :huh:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

:homer: Ummm.....can you repeat the part where you said all about the things?


----------



## dacaller (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I seen where a couple guy's mentioned the fact that honker decoys are illegal in the spring? I also noticed they are from North Dakota. I'm from indiana and I will be hunting in Illinois. Is the law the same in Illinois as it is in North Dakota?
And Goosegrinder what exactly do you suggest since you feel that setting out decoys is too much work?


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

I didn't suggest setting out decoys was too much work. I said that I didn't see the point of setting out the canada decoys since you can't shoot them anyway.Or,at least that was the point I was trying to make.  If your'e using rags,I'd suggest another 100-200.Inexpensive and easy to carry/haul. If your'e looking for other types of snow goose decoys,I'd suggest Sillsocks or northwind style.Good luck.

Alex


----------



## dacaller (Feb 6, 2007)

goosegrinder said:


> I didn't suggest setting out decoys was too much work. I said that I didn't see the point of setting out the canada decoys since you can't shoot them anyway.Or,at least that was the point I was trying to make.  If your'e using rags,I'd suggest another 100-200.Inexpensive and easy to carry/haul. If your'e looking for other types of snow goose decoys,I'd suggest Sillsocks or northwind style.Good luck.
> 
> Alex


Thanks! I'm trying this out on my own and I will be traveling 3 hours to get in the area that is holding thousands of SNB's. If I'm successfull I will be purchasing the better quality decs for next season. Probably the goose glove?


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Looks like you've solved your decoy problem as for a CD to purchase I would go with snows on the prarie it works great.


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

Snows on the Prairie. Good stuff.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

To my knowledge you can have dark decoys out in the spring. Just don't shoot em


----------



## blazedillon (Feb 7, 2007)

You can buy a snow goose cd at any sportin goods store that caries e caller. :sniper: hope you shoot ome snow geese respod back please


----------



## dacaller (Feb 6, 2007)

goosehunter21 said:


> To my knowledge you can have dark decoys out in the spring. Just don't shoot em


 I found out yesterday from the DNR in Illinois, That it is legal to use honker decoys.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

so u cant use canada goose decoys in the spring lat me know for sure :sniper:


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

you could use spotted owl decoys if you wanted too. You just cant shot anything other than the light goose.

I cant figure out where people get this theory that you cant(legally) use canada decoys in the spring??


----------



## GooseFlocker (Aug 28, 2005)

A couple years ago I was hunting near my home in northeastern IL, when a pair of officers walked out to my spread. I had no snow goose decoys only Canada decoys my gun and a camera. The officer that thought I was illegally hunting was a county sheriff. The other officer, a game warden, said I was legal and that I did not need to plug my gun and to use an Ecaller if you wish. The county officer appeared ticked off, he thought he had an unlawful act occurring near his property; the game warden appeared to reflect that his time had been wasted. I now have a dozen snow goose wind socks that I used last spring. I actually called the game warden before I went out and reported where I would be hunting. Note; It is very uncommon to have snows here in northeastern IL, but a few gave me a look last spring.


----------



## Snow Goose Killer (Feb 12, 2007)

Sd snow goose killer said:


> so u cant use canada goose decoys in the spring lat me know for sure :sniper:


 Idk u might be able to thats what im trying to figure out to right!! This march were going to SD to Snow goose hunt :sniper: Hope we soot some lol


----------

